# comcast or directv OR?



## tbo (Jan 2, 2004)

So my original Directv Tivo finally died (again) a few days ago. I think it's like 10 years old now.

I have comcast for internet and directv for TV. The only reason I stayed with Dtv is because of my Tivo. Now it's dead.

This is all very traumatic. LOL.. 

I haven't really investigated the "DVRs" from these companies. Are they any good compared to an old Directv Tivo? I briefly looked at my neighbors new comcast setup and it wasn't too impressive at first glance.

My main concern is that I be able to somehow do the 30 sec skip (and the 15 sec retrace) with these units. I've seen some hack threads via google but all were dated except one that said the hack doesn't work anymore??

what should I do???

Just hoping you all can help revisiting this learning curve. ARGH..
Thanks, Tim


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The DirecTV DVRs can do 30-second skip as well as the "backtrack" at the end. No hack needed. I think they're fine. I have no experience with Comcast DVRs. If you go Comcast, you can buy a TiVo Premiere for it.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I am half-n-half since last December... 2 DTivo and 2 DTV HR23

The HR23 boxes have a different interface and remote, but they still record season passes for the programs we watch, which is our main use of a DVR


----------



## spokanephil (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm a off-and-on lurker on the site and value the great information and discussion I find here. However, I don't have private message privileges yet. So...I'm putting this out here and I hope I don't violate any forum policy or etiquette.

I have an RCA DVR80 DirecTivo (with upgraded 160GB HD). It's been gently used. Please PM me if you'd like to discuss the situation further.


----------



## stewstryker (Sep 10, 2002)

My DirecTiVo died last month so I was in the same situation as Tim.

I compared *all* my options (ComCast, refurbished DirecTiVo, Verizon, DirecTV's DVR, etc) over a few days and didn't like them. Buying a refurbished DirecTiVo was a lot of money for buying outdated hardware with only a 90-day warranty. ComCast's bundle wouldn't save me a dime in the long run, nor would Verizon's.

I finally realized that I could switch to DirecTV's DVR at almost no cost. The only charge was to add my local channels, which I'd managed to avoid adding previously (and paying $6 extra for).

Now that I've switched, I wish I'd done it sooner! No, it's not a TiVo and their remote isn't quite as comfy in the hand. But the DirecTV HD DVR has a *lot* more capacity, I can add Ethernet and Internet access to this for another $58 and I can use the remote on my DVD player (which didn't work with TiVo's remote).

I'm not missing my TiVo at all, sorry gang!

Now I know someone's going to notice that I said I needed an HD dish for the local channels and say that DirecTV charges extra $$$ for that. But I didn't have to switch to HD and pay the extra $10. I have a standard definition TV, so didn't feel the need. Some day when my 10 year-old TV dies, I'll probably change to HD, but no extra charge today!

Good luck everybody!

- Stew


----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm moving, and my new building has only SWM, which isn't compatible with my old DirecTivos. So for practical purposes they're dead.

I decided to give Tivo another shot, so I ordered a Tivo Premiere and scheduled Comcast installation. I hope it goes well.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## tbo (Jan 2, 2004)

stevel said:


> The DirecTV DVRs can do 30-second skip as well as the "backtrack" at the end. No hack needed. I think they're fine. I have no experience with Comcast DVRs. If you go Comcast, you can buy a TiVo Premiere for it.


which unit are you speaking of please.
The DTV lady says she'll give me an R15 or 16 to stay with them.
All I read is horror stories on the net about these units.
Thanks


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

tbo said:


> which unit are you speaking of please.
> The DTV lady says she'll give me an R15 or 16 to stay with them.
> All I read is horror stories on the net about these units.
> Thanks


I don't think that 30 sec skip works on R16, doesn't work on R15 for sure.
To have 30 sec skip you need to have HD DVR (HR2X model).


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

tbo, you may want to ask your R16 question at DBSTalk and you'll get the straight answer there for sure. The R16 is much better then the R15 as it's an "offshoot" of the HR2x software but it's not the same.

I *think* the R16 just has the 30sec "Slip" which will go thru 30 second blocks in 1-2 seconds but may not have the actual skip option which the HR2x models do (as well as the R22). Honestly I'll say I actually prefer the slip which allows me to hit play if I happen to see something fly by I want to see (say a movie preview) or something.

But anyway, the R16's overall are pretty much at a dead end as the HR2x's are what pretty much everyone is getting, even SD only subs in many markets that have MPEG4 locals. If you can swing getting an HR2x even though you don't have HD then do it.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

tbo said:


> So my original Directv Tivo finally died (again) a few days ago. I think it's like 10 years old now.
> 
> I have comcast for internet and directv for TV. The only reason I stayed with Dtv is because of my Tivo. Now it's dead.
> 
> ...


I see Directivos at thrift stores and Goodwill all the time for under $20. Write down the receiver number off the back and call Directv to make sure you can activate it before buying. It'll cost you $20 for a new card to activate it.

I'm assuming that something serious happened to your old Directivo not just a bad hard drive which you can replace for around $100 from DVRupgrade or weaknees.com


----------

